# Coralife Dual 65W CF One Side Broken - Help



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

First, test the new bulb on the other side. Rarely, but it happens, a new bulb is DOA. 

If the bulb is good, then wiring or ballast are not. Physically check the wiring looking for corrosion and burn marks. If that doesn't show a problem, the ballast is the only thing left. 

Coralife fixtures are inexpensive but inexpensive means lower cost and sometimes lower quality parts. I can't recall when anyone wrote in about a Catalina ballast that needed replacement, but yours is one of many Coralife postings. It could simply be that many many more of us have Coralife. I got mine from someone who didn't want to repair them. ;-) Working really well with new UL listed ballasts.


----------



## jgreg (Feb 3, 2007)

So what kind of ballast can I replace it with? It says BH-APL0551A PL55W-65W*1 on it. When I search I see a lot of Current replacement ballasts with the same wattage. Can I just put any 1 x 65W PC ballast on there?

Thanks Again.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the ballast you would need. They are 55w ballast.

Workhorse3

I bought these. Same size and everything just 70w. 

Workhorse4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

A Fulham Workhorse 3 will work fine. 
If there is an electrical supply shop near by they may stock a ballast that will work. I like to start there and go on line as needed. Local support and all.


----------



## jgreg (Feb 3, 2007)

*Help*

Well I recevied the workhorse 3 but I have one issue. The coralife ballast has two wires going to the power just like the workhorse (white/black) but on the other end the coralife has four wires that come out and attach to the piece the bulb plugs into. The workhorse only has three wires :eek5::icon_eek::icon_redf- two red and one yellow. I imagine one of these needs to be split but I have no clue how to hook this thing up. Please help if you have some experience with this sort of thing.
THANKS!


----------



## jgreg (Feb 3, 2007)

Issue resolved. Thanks Bsmith for the link to the fullman website.


----------



## BG1772 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello. I am a new member to the forum. I found this site by searching for repair information for my coralife aqualight. 

I have a similar problem that is discribed in this post. My light occasionally will not fire. I've talked to Coralife's technical support and they are recommending replacing the ballast. From reading many other posts, there are a lot of people saying that the coralife ballasts are junk. The Coralife representative said my ballast model is SPL265. Will the Workhorse work in my light? If so, which model should I get? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

> Hello. I am a new member to the forum. I found this site by searching for repair information for my coralife aqualight.
> 
> 
> Wonderful. Thanks for using the search feature. Many don't.
> ...


Been there, done that. To Coralife and Odyssea fixtures. 

That model ballast is a 2x65 watt ballast. Any standard 2x65 watt (or higher such as 2x72 or 2x96) ballast will work. Fulham's ballast finder doesn't list an off the shelf option, but a Workhorse 5 "long" is rated for your need. The "long" configuration will fit your fixture. Price should be about $27.00.

www.ballastwise.com lists the DXE265HPL Electronic Ballast for twin 65w PL Bulb w 120V input at $27.99. 

Your local electrical suppy shop should be able to help you out too. I'd check there before ordering on line. 

Take your time and follow the existing wiring. Unless it conflicts with the wiring diagram on the ballast. 

Don


----------



## BG1772 (Jul 2, 2009)

Don, 

Thanks for all the information. I took my coralife ballast apart (I like to tinker with electronics) and found several solder connections that were loose. I have resoderd these connections and my ballast is firing every time now. Hopefully this resolved the problem, but who knows for how long? I am sure it will go out again and will buy the workhorse 5 long. 

Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

That is interesting. Usually the ballast is potted so you can't get to individual components. 
I'm glad you found the problem and got it fixed.


----------

